# Behavioral "accidents" in the house



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 16 week old V. He is very smart and KNOWS to potty outside so when he does go in the house it is like he is doing it to act up. We take him our ever 2-3 hours and he can hold it longer. but he will jump up on our couches and pee or jump up on the bed and pee right in the middle of playing with him. Or if he takes something he is not supposed to have he will run away and pee on something. No one has any good advice for us I am desperate for help I love our little V but this behavior is NOT okay. Thank you!!


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde did the same thing and actually we talked about this a few months back. Search "incontinence" and the blog should come up. It was weird because it was never like he was making a conscious decision to go pee, he never even squatted. It would just start to come out at the strangest times. Fortunately he did out grow it but I would bet it happend all the way up until 24 weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## JacksonV (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info I went back and read the past convos and I feel a lot better knowing mine is not the only one with this issue. I will get him checked at the vet an pray he grows out of it!
I just cant believe he jumps up on the couch and bed and pees! but you are right he never makes a conscious effort to go hes just kind of standing there...

thank you


----------

